# free pixel bettas by Nasha66



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I have just started making pixel bettas and am not as good as Sceven or miish but I'd like to try making some, so if anyone has any requests please let me know.









(sorry about how blurry these turned out, don't worry they will be clearer than this if anyone requests them)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you do Lacey?:








She's a wild type CT girl

*out of subject :* OMG your from Illinois!??!  So am i!!! are you in chicago??


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Would you take a shot at Ghost?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Can you do Lacey?:
> 
> 1.)She's a wild type CT girl
> 
> *2.)out of subject :* OMG your from Illinois!??!  So am i!!! are you in chicago??


 
1.) certainly

2.) No , sorry


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> Would you take a shot at Ghost?
> 
> View attachment 56553


Of course.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Working on uploading lacey


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here is lacey, sorry about the size


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here's ghost


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there so tiny and so cute!! thanks very much!!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I think they are great


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would love one of Honeycomb! He is in my album pictures


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

eeeee wanna do Swish? he's in my avatar


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha, that's cute. I do similar stuff for a living. Do you use Illustrator or Photoshop or something entirely different?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i would love one of Honeycomb! He is in my album pictures


Of course


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

djembekah said:


> eeeee wanna do Swish? he's in my avatar


Ok.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

mursey said:


> Ha, that's cute. I do similar stuff for a living. Do you use Illustrator or Photoshop or something entirely different?


Microsoft paint.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here's Honeycomb.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here is swish, the eye doesn't show up too well, sorry


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Could you do Tenzen for me? He is my crowntail.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks! very cute :3


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

here's Tenzen:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Nasha66 said:


> here's Tenzen:


Yay! Tenzen!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Can you do my fish? He's a veintail, one picture shows his shape, the other color.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Of course it should be ready tomorrow, I am slightly busy with summer camp and family outings so it probably won't be done today


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

here he is:


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that my fish?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

yes if there is anything wrong with the coloring I can fix it, the photo was to blurry to see much


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, thanks. I just cant see any detail, like the other ones:








and mine:









if not its okay and great job. :shock:


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Sorry I'll post a new one, just trying out a new pixel type


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Could you do Chewbacca?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Nasha66 said:


> Here's Honeycomb.


sorry i haven't been on this thread for a while! Honeycomb is AMAZING! I will get him on my signature as soon as i can  

Thanks so much!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Yes I can

thank you


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Could you do a pixel for my female, Splendens? I don't have a good photo that shows her colors, unfortunately. She's a wild type female veil tail with comb tail-like fins. If you can imagine a betta with this tail and this coloring (but with more greenish fins and scales, like in the first link), that's what she looks like. I have a pixel of her I made of her in my avatar, if that helps.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

OK I am pretty sure I can make a betta like that.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you think you could make one of Neptune he's in my avatar?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

of course


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Whittni said:


> Oh, thanks. I just cant see any detail, like the other ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The picture was kinda blurry and hard to see. i think its cute:-D


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I am sorry I haven't been on for awhile, I'm currently going to have to delay all requests due to an outbreak of a mystery disease among my fish. sorry


----------

